# Oh, deer: Kentwood man scores unusual trophy buck



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I saw the photo of this deer story in the Grand Rapids Venture Outdoors section, Nov 2. The photos do not show up on the MLive sites, but the picture of the buck with the UM basketball wedged perfectly inside of the rack was comical. It will make a great wall mount.

Oh, deer: Kentwood man scores unusual trophy buck 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/grpre...ndard.xsl?/base/sports-0/1036235751151291.xml


----------

